# Is there such thing as a hybrid mantis?



## TranCE_Productions_Inc (Jul 18, 2007)

Is there such thing as a hybrid mantis?


----------



## Asa (Jul 18, 2007)

What, you mean as a mixed mantid? Then occasionally, yes.


----------



## captainmerkin (Jul 18, 2007)

never heard of one, but would love to see one just to see how it could come out!

forced hybrids of any animal are pretty wrong though, natural ones I'd have thought could be great to witness


----------



## Orin (Jul 18, 2007)

> Is there such thing as a hybrid mantis?


There have not been any hybrid mantids in captivity though some species in the same genus may well hybridize under forced conditions.


----------



## TranCE_Productions_Inc (Jul 18, 2007)

So I can breed it with my Chinese! Hybrids (Mutts)!


----------



## Asa (Jul 18, 2007)

I don't think that would happen easily :roll:


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 18, 2007)

Gosh stop making polls! Its getting very annoying just ask you question you don't need a poll.


----------



## AndyWatt (Jul 18, 2007)

I agree, I hate all of the polls that have been created. Maybe admin should lock polls for mods and admins only.

I also find that alot of posts contain too much messing around by certain people. I find it a pain to wade through all of the .

I really like this forum, and find a lot of very useful information, but I think some users need to be a little more serious. I think humor and general chit chat has it's place in a forum, just not in the main informative areas where people are trying to get answers to proper questions regarding their hobby.

It may also help new users trying to find the information they need when searching. I have used the search option many times, found the posts that I am interested in, then have to go next page, next page, to get to the serious stuff and the answer to question raised. People do seem to keep a post going for the sake of keeping a post going. Once the post has been answered move on, unless someone has something more imformative to add.

Maybe it's just me, but thats what I think.


----------



## captainmerkin (Jul 19, 2007)

there is always room for a little fun.



> I agree, I hate all of the polls that have been created. Maybe admin should lock polls for mods and admins only.I also find that alot of posts contain too much messing around by certain people. I find it a pain to wade through all of the .
> 
> I really like this forum, and find a lot of very useful information, but I think some users need to be a little more serious. I think humor and general chit chat has it's place in a forum, just not in the main informative areas where people are trying to get answers to proper questions regarding their hobby.
> 
> ...


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 19, 2007)

> Is there such thing as a hybrid mantis?


All the breeders said it's likely not possible and I consider them a fairly reliable source.


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 19, 2007)

> I agree, I hate all of the polls that have been created. Maybe admin should lock polls for mods and admins only.I also find that alot of posts contain too much messing around by certain people. I find it a pain to wade through all of the .
> 
> I really like this forum, and find a lot of very useful information, but I think some users need to be a little more serious. I think humor and general chit chat has it's place in a forum, just not in the main informative areas where people are trying to get answers to proper questions regarding their hobby.
> 
> ...


I don't hate the polls, but I do think there's too much junk in the forum. I remember the days when I joined. Useful information was flourishing. I don't quite think it's the same anymore.


----------



## humantis (Jul 19, 2007)

At the risk of sounding like a grouchy old fart I have to say that many of these trite/superfluous posts sound as if they're coming from 15 year olds: don't get me wrong - we _need _those kids and their wonderful curiosity to continue to pick up the torch in this kind of hobby - but you have to wonder how many of them have actually had a decent education in science [bio in particular], based on a few of the questions I've seen of late.

The original question here isn't that bad actually... but polls should be reserved for matters of opinion, not questions about facts.


----------



## AFK (Jul 21, 2007)

andywatt is a fun hater


----------



## Rory (Jul 23, 2007)

I think someone crossed a giant african with a giant asian once? Can't remember fully though.


----------



## edash (Jul 31, 2007)

I read of a _P. wahlbergi x P. oscellata_ but I believe the offspring are infertile.

Will try and find where I read it


----------



## randyardvark (Jul 31, 2007)

> I read of a _P. wahlbergi x P. oscellata_ but I believe the offspring are infertile.Will try and find where I read it


almost all hybrids are infertile, its only after constant hybridization that a new sp. is created (with a dash of mutation)

at for the asian/african hybed- theres no way thats going to happen

the fammilies are completely different,

isnt there a red armed sphrodomantis that is a resultant of hybridization? (obv infertile)

also how do you classify a hybrid scientic name wise?


----------

